# Printful Sublimation examples?



## YurpTees (Aug 14, 2016)

Anyone have experience with sublimation printing from Printful? Would be especially helpful to see samples and even more helpful if anyone knows how well they show bright colors and how well the print quality lasts. Fading in wash? Peeling? Cracking?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Little more research and you'll know dye sub doesn't fade, crack and will out last the shirt. 
I have even bleached my shirts and no fading. Maybe I have been lucky on that but been more than once.


----------



## betweenmatt (Sep 20, 2014)

You can get samples from them at 20% off (3 sample orders of 5 pieces or less per month) and i think free shipping as well. Ordering samples is extremely simple and straight forward on their website.

I use them for my embroidery, and they do a fantastic job with it.


----------



## Oblaxx (Aug 25, 2016)

Sir tanong lng po sna my pumansin.. 1st base ko kc ing ecco white rubberized at tsaka patungan q rin ng ecco din na ibang kulai anu po maaring effect.salamat


----------

